# The Canon EOS Ra has been discontinued



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 3, 2021)

> This one shouldn’t come as a shock, but production of the Canon EOS Ra has ceased and it has been officially discontinued according to a couple of sources. One source has said production of the Canon EOS R has also ended, but that inventory will exist for quite some time.
> I have no idea how many of these astro-focused cameras Canon sells, but after releasing a few of them, it must be worth doing. If Canon does another astrophotography camera, I would think it would be an EOS R5a in a couple of years.



Continue reading...


----------



## StephenShreds (Sep 3, 2021)

seems early?


----------



## pzyber (Sep 3, 2021)

Not surprising, it was removed from most sellers websites over half a year ago.

"If Canon does another astrophotography camera, I would think it would be an EOS R5a in a couple of years."
R6a would make much more sense. The resolution of the Ra is already borderline too high for astrophotography. Unless it's aimed at those shooting wide angle starsscapes with tracker.


----------



## john1970 (Sep 3, 2021)

I wonder how much demand there was for the Ra camera? Maybe there is not enough demand for a dedicated camera?


----------



## Jethro (Sep 4, 2021)

If the EOS R has also ceased production, that surely gives a strong hint about the rumoured new R series body for early next year? There have been other rumours about a <$1000 body, meaning maybe the RP (if it continues for a while) and that cheaper body take over the lower $ end, and those who want more MP are pushed up to the R5?


----------



## camerone (Sep 4, 2021)

Sad!


----------



## Kit Chan (Sep 4, 2021)

R5a/R6a doesn't have the same ring to it as the god of the sun.


----------



## Chig (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe this ties in with the rumoured new R camera in January and that will be the R5a ?


----------



## Joules (Sep 4, 2021)

What about the 5D IV? With all the hardware it shares with the R, I could see this new meaning that it'll be the next one to go.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 4, 2021)

john1970 said:


> I wonder how much demand there was for the Ra camera? Maybe there is not enough demand for a dedicated camera?


From reviews posted by Astrophotographers there was some genuine demand for this niche camera though won't be anywhere near as high say someone buying T-S lenses.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Sep 4, 2021)

This makes absolute sense to me. Canon discontinued the R and therefore has to discontinue the Ra because they share the exact same ergonomics. If they kept producing just the Ra the cost would rise tremendously because of the small numbers they produce. Knowing canon, they produced a large badge of Ra which they’ll sell within the next three years and have the camera available at specialty camera stores. The EOS 600d Astro was available as a “new” purchase in Germany for a long time and it disappeared just months before the Ra hit the shelves.
I expect Canon to release a “R6 mkII A” in 2024/2025. The R6 has better low light capabilities and more importantly a transformed R5 would raise the price for a speciality camera tremendously which would hurt the already low sales numbers. You can’t sell an R5 for 4.500 € and then offer a 2.500 - 3.000 € Astro camera with the same ergonomics. The R6 being at around 2.500 € is a better fit.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Sep 4, 2021)

I wonder why Canon did not release a camera focussed on porn. It's much more popular than astrophotography and it could have a special autofocus optimized for focussing on other body parts than eyes.


----------



## EricN (Sep 4, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> I wonder why Canon did not release a camera focussed on porn. It's much more popular than astrophotography and it could have a special autofocus optimized for focussing on other body parts than eyes.


Maybe the R5&6 already do that, you should try!


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 4, 2021)

It's been on my list to buy one, I want to get into astrophotography...maybe I can get one cheap now?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2021)

AccipiterQ said:


> It's been on my list to buy one, I want to get into astrophotography...maybe I can get one cheap now?


More likely higher priced. There is demand but supply is dwindling.


----------



## tron (Sep 4, 2021)

XL-Clip-Filter for Canon R / RP Cameras - Clip-Filter







www.astronomik.com





...
Please note that Canons Astro-Version "Ra" of the R-body shows strong halos around brighter stars! (Even without any filter) We highly recommend NOT to get a Ra!


I think since then there were some clip filters that mitigate this problem but it shouldn't be there in the first place.

So in my opinion it will not be missed...


----------



## dirtyvu (Sep 4, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> This makes absolute sense to me. Canon discontinued the R and therefore has to discontinue the Ra because they share the exact same ergonomics. If they kept producing just the Ra the cost would rise tremendously because of the small numbers they produce. Knowing canon, they produced a large badge of Ra which they’ll sell within the next three years and have the camera available at specialty camera stores. The EOS 600d Astro was available as a “new” purchase in Germany for a long time and it disappeared just months before the Ra hit the shelves.
> I expect Canon to release a “R6 mkII A” in 2024/2025. The R6 has better low light capabilities and more importantly a transformed R5 would raise the price for a speciality camera tremendously which would hurt the already low sales numbers. You can’t sell an R5 for 4.500 € and then offer a 2.500 - 3.000 € Astro camera with the same ergonomics. The R6 being at around 2.500 € is a better fit.


Since when did the eos r get discontinued?


----------



## snapshot (Sep 5, 2021)

Joules said:


> What about the 5D IV? With all the hardware it shares with the R, I could see this new meaning that it'll be the next one to go.


other than the image sensor, what does the R have in common with the 5d4? i think i read that even the image sensor microlenses were different to accomodate the shorter back focus distance featured by the R system. I do wonder how many 5d4's and 5d4 image sensors they have in storage. Are 5d4's still being manufactured?


----------



## Finn (Sep 5, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> I wonder why Canon did not release a camera focussed on porn. It's much more popular than astrophotography and it could have a special autofocus optimized for focussing on other body parts than eyes.


Touch to track on R5/R6 already does this.


----------



## Finn (Sep 5, 2021)

snapshot said:


> other than the image sensor, what does the R have in common with the 5d4? i think i read that even the image sensor microlenses were different to accomodate the shorter back focus distance featured by the R system. I do wonder how many 5d4's and 5d4 image sensors they have in storage. Are 5d4's still being manufactured?


Canon should get an award for out much they milked that sensor and processor combo.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 5, 2021)

Finn said:


> Canon should get an award for out much they milked that sensor and processor combo.


That award would go to the 18.1 MP aps-c sensor….


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 5, 2021)

Finn said:


> Canon should get an award for out much they milked that sensor and processor combo.


Making commercial sense to do so though. Fastest way to get a mirrorless body into the marketplace and would have given a lot of profitability to enable R5/R6 R&D completed. Time for a new body though!


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 5, 2021)

pzyber said:


> R6a would make much more sense. The resolution of the Ra is already borderline too high for astrophotography.


Agreed. R6a would be a better price point cf R5a as well. R5a would compete with the dedicated/cooled sensor market.


pzyber said:


> Unless it's aimed at those shooting wide angle starsscapes with tracker.


Would astrolandscapers want good Ha transmission though?


----------



## David - Sydney (Sep 5, 2021)

wsmith96 said:


> That award would go to the 18.1 MP aps-c sensor….


Whereas all the birders want is a reused M6ii/90D sensor for an ASP-C R mount


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 6, 2021)

tron said:


> XL-Clip-Filter for Canon R / RP Cameras - Clip-Filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would you use instead?


----------



## tron (Sep 6, 2021)

AccipiterQ said:


> What would you use instead?


If I were interested in that type of photography I would probably use a modified 6D.


----------



## MythPlayer (Sep 7, 2021)

tron said:


> XL-Clip-Filter for Canon R / RP Cameras - Clip-Filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And sensor's "banding" issue


----------



## tron (Sep 7, 2021)

MythPlayer said:


> And sensor's "banding" issue


I am not aware of any banding when shooting at high iso only when shooting at low iso and having to push the shadows a lot at the same time.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 7, 2021)

tron said:


> If I were interested in that type of photography I would probably use a modified 6D.



Any reason you wouldn't use the R5? My to-do list this year includes getting into astrophotography, and I have a 7Dii & R5 already, hoping I could use one of those.


----------



## tron (Sep 7, 2021)

AccipiterQ said:


> Any reason you wouldn't use the R5? My to-do list this year includes getting into astrophotography, and I have a 7Dii & R5 already, hoping I could use one of those.


Modified R5? Rather overkill. R6 yes if there was a mod service. R5 as is (unmodified) of course as I have one!


----------



## tbgtomcom (Sep 7, 2021)

This isn't shocking in the least. It's a niche camera. They couldn't have sold too many of these compared to the rest of the line.


----------



## angelisland (Sep 8, 2021)

Finn said:


> Canon should get an award for out much they milked that sensor and processor combo.


5D4 and R...where else has it been used?
In any case, it's a very good sensor.


----------

